# DS #3049: Layton Kyouju to Saigo no Jikan Ryokou (Japan)



## B-Blue (Nov 25, 2008)

^^ndsrelease-4110^^


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 25, 2008)

Finally, I want to play it !!


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 25, 2008)

Yes! Been waiting for this.


----------



## manaphy4ever (Nov 25, 2008)

it's finally out can't wait to play it i hope inside of the game there is a demo for inazuma eleven 2


----------



## Rowan (Nov 25, 2008)

no english
CRAP


----------



## Goshogun1 (Nov 25, 2008)

I really wish I knew Japanese. I wonder why Nintendo hasn't announced a US release for this game and the second one. I was under the impression that the first Layton sold pretty well. Maybe some day....I hope.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 25, 2008)

This series puts the PRO in Professor.


----------



## Mondello (Nov 25, 2008)

Bah, thought it was layton 2


----------



## CockroachMan (Nov 25, 2008)

It's already hard enough on a language that I can read.. 

Hope Layton 2 and 3 get an english version soon :/


----------



## Joey R. (Nov 25, 2008)

Yeah, it's really frustrating that there have been no announcements so far regarding Layton 2 and 3. This series is easily one of the best in the DS catalog. No, wait: one of the best series ever.


----------



## Chanser (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice a 200MB rom.


----------



## MeTRoD (Nov 25, 2008)

ARGH, the all-too lucky Japanese people get to play not two, but three Layton titles.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Come on, NOA, at least announce a date for Layton 2, goddamnit!


P.S. At least we know it's coming, since there was a code thingie in the first game.


----------



## Gamer (Nov 25, 2008)

Chanser said:
			
		

> Nice a 200MB rom.



Uh? it's 512Mbit so it's only 64 MB


----------



## science (Nov 25, 2008)

Cool beans. Too bad it doesn't have English on it.



Spoiler: FYI



I don't think I have ever said "cool beans" before.


----------



## pilotwangs (Nov 25, 2008)

Really enjoyed the first,even though I didn't get very far.

Can't wait of the English version.


----------



## Orangegamer (Nov 25, 2008)

is this the sequal to Professer Layton 1?


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Nov 25, 2008)

Orangegamer said:
			
		

> is this the sequal to Professer Layton 1?


No, it's the third one already.

Damn, I want this in English... It has to be coming though, the manual of Layton 1 hints to the second game. Wait a minute... I wonder if it's also in the European manual... *opens a new tab*

Edit: in case anyone's wondering:


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 25, 2008)

I'll play this, with my little knowledge of Japanese


----------



## Joey90 (Nov 25, 2008)

Dagnabbit...

If only it was in English.

Unfortunately I don't fancy my chances at most of the puzzles if they are in Japanese...

(I think a lot of puzzles would require a native speaker - with several based on play-on-words)


----------



## -GJ- (Nov 25, 2008)

Damn you NoA!
Just release part 2 in English already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## DeMoN (Nov 25, 2008)

Omg it's Layton 2!

Any chance of a translation patch seeing as there's no planned US release yet?


----------



## Maelstrom (Nov 25, 2008)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Omg it's Layton 2!
> 
> Any chance of a translation patch seeing as there's no planned US release yet?



Dude, it's Layton 3. Layton 2 came out in Japan shortly after we got Layton 1.

About the translation patch, I doubt that would happen. Not only there's lots of text, there are also pictures that might need to be changed. And Layton 2 came out a while back and still no sign of translation.


----------



## DeMoN (Nov 25, 2008)

Maelstrom said:
			
		

> DeMoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*sigh*

It's times like this that make me feel guilty for pirating, because it's the reason why Layton 2 and this won't come out in the U.S..


----------



## Ferrariman (Nov 26, 2008)

Nintendo needs to bring layton 2 and 3 stateside :/


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 26, 2008)

Stop damning everyone, it's getting old! Anyway, I heard future Luke is gonna make an appearance.


----------



## Chanser (Nov 26, 2008)

Gamer said:
			
		

> Chanser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well it's a 200MB zip file here and yes it's the real rom.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Nov 26, 2008)

Awesome. I do wish we can get more Layton games over in NA.


Also, THIS REMINDS ME OF A PUZZLE.


----------



## vinnick (Nov 26, 2008)

I've been waiting for this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








I finished both 1 and 2 and can't wait to start this!


----------



## Jei (Nov 26, 2008)

OMG FINALLY!!

I so didn't expected to see it already... I'm going to get it just to see the opening animations


----------



## dib (Nov 26, 2008)

The rom is 256 MB, trims down only 15MB which is a good thing because a game like this should require a lot of data.  The file information is wrong, should be 2048 mbit.

And yes, even compressed it still manages to ring in at 200MB.


----------



## doyama (Nov 26, 2008)

I've finished all the games, but I keep forgetting to keep the damn codes between games. Does anyone recall what they did?

I'll have to pick this one up soon though.


----------



## dib (Nov 26, 2008)

You can find them on Gamefaqs anyway.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Nov 26, 2008)

which professor layton is this?


----------



## doyama (Nov 26, 2008)

gokujr1000 said:
			
		

> which professor layton is this?



This is the 3rd NDS game for Professor Layton released in Japan. A mobile game was released in Japan recently as well.


----------



## vinnick (Nov 26, 2008)

The game hangs after name entry and disclaimer on DSTT v1.16...


----------



## gokujr1000 (Nov 26, 2008)

woah i thought this was number 2 damn aus,eur and the usa needs number 2 and three


----------



## dib (Nov 26, 2008)

vinnick said:
			
		

> The game hangs after name entry and disclaimer on DSTT v1.16...


I'm also getting something like that on my Acekard RPG, but it could be due to the new beta loader.


----------



## bollocks (Nov 26, 2008)

i would be very surprised if the second and third games didn't see a release *somewhere* outside of asia (although this is nintendo, i suppose) - the first one seems to be selling extremely well in europe. 

but don't take that code thing as confirmation that it will be released. i'd imagine that at the time of #1's release, they weren't sure either way, so they decided to leave it in just in case.


----------



## elixirdream (Nov 26, 2008)

this game is good.. and interesting ~!
something different from all the recent release 
so far is all fully voice [correct me if i am wrong] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




yup it also freezes on my dstt 1.16 ~!
however no problem on no$gba


----------



## Kurems (Nov 26, 2008)

The game hangs also after name entry and disclaimer on AK2 (official 4.12 and AKAIO 1.3 beta)...


----------



## Clau46 (Nov 26, 2008)

Game Hangs with 2 white screen after loading M3 DS Real FW 4.1

Will the arm7fix work?? never used it.

Also hangs on M3 simply 1.14 after putting in your name. arm7 fix does not work


----------



## Asitaka (Nov 26, 2008)

Also hangs on supercard DS one after disclaimer (This is all fiction yadda yadda)


----------



## InternHertz (Nov 26, 2008)

freezes on CycloDS 1.5 too, but I made a savegame on no$gba, converted it and now the game works, saves and loads fine...at least for now, as we'll need to see if it freezes again at the next FMV.


----------



## Psyfira (Nov 26, 2008)

Considering the first one only came out 3 weeks ago in Europe I think we're going to be waiting a while for the sequels 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 They're advertising it like mad over here atm so I think they're hoping it'll be a big christmas seller.


----------



## RubeusHagrid (Nov 27, 2008)

PL2 US should be out anywhere between now and February ... they've been busy working on PL3 JP and PL1 EU after all

Don't expect PL3 US for at least another year though

In the meantime, US players may like to solve the new puzzles in the PL1 EU version
These can be seen at http://professorlaytonwalkthrough.blogspot.com/ - look for the "(UK)" puzzles


----------



## cubicjack (Nov 27, 2008)

Hangs after the disclaimer on the R4 too.


----------



## doyama (Nov 27, 2008)

InternHertz said:
			
		

> freezes on CycloDS 1.5 too, but I made a savegame on no$gba, converted it and now the game works, saves and loads fine...at least for now, as we'll need to see if it freezes again at the next FMV.



Can you PM me your savegame as a link here? I'm not familiar with no$gba and I can't seem to get it to load the rom properly to even create the save file.


----------



## vozzy (Nov 27, 2008)

I can't get it to save on NO$GBA it's pretty glitchy for me. I can get up to what i assume is the first puzzle and then it stops working.

Having the same black screen problem on my DSTT


----------



## InternHertz (Nov 27, 2008)

InternHertz said:
			
		

> freezes on CycloDS 1.5 too, but I made a savegame on no$gba, converted it and now the game works, saves and loads fine...at least for now, as we'll need to see if it freezes again at the next FMV.



I take back what I said, with further testing, I saw that the game bugs HEAVILY. Freezes, missing sprites, etc


----------



## Newbbert (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm stuck after the name screen on the R4 too. If any one finds or makes a patch, please advise!


----------



## Narin (Nov 27, 2008)

Ok folks, I added a cheat to the Massive Cheat Database at http://cheats.gbatemp.net that bypasses the problem with this game.


----------



## Newbbert (Nov 27, 2008)

Thank you, thank you and thank you again. Awesome doesn't even suffice!


----------



## vozzy (Nov 27, 2008)

Thank you so much Narin!


----------



## Gamer (Nov 27, 2008)

can you post that cheat fix separately (here). please?

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## doyama (Nov 27, 2008)

Wow what would we be doing without Narin this year? I'd have to play the Japanese version of "My Pony" or something!


----------



## Rowan (Nov 27, 2008)

Narin = ultimate awesome mega mehadragonified moogle


----------



## ZenZero (Nov 27, 2008)

man... now we just gotta wait 500 years 4 layton 2 - not alone 3!
we only got layton1 a few days ago.


ninty hate the uk


----------



## cubicjack (Nov 27, 2008)

You just saved my weekend, Narin. Thanks!


----------



## itai (Nov 27, 2008)

is there a way it would work on no$gba without crushing on movie scenes?
if not can somone plz upload some save further in the game that works? :S


----------



## doyama (Nov 27, 2008)

For some reason I couldn't get the cheat to work on AKAIO 1.2, but it works fine on the 1.3 beta. Just an FYI for anyone


----------



## Moto (Nov 29, 2008)

I've used Narin's cheat for this game, but it still gets stuck on a white screens. I'm using an M3Real and I've tried it with both the M3 V4.1a X and the iSakuReal v1.0.


----------



## Narin (Nov 29, 2008)

For those having trouble getting this game to work, I have added two codes in the recent cheat database update. If the first version of the code doesn't work, please try the second version. Also you may have to patch the cheat into game using DSATM to get it to work on some flashcards.


----------



## saaye (Nov 30, 2008)

try this patch: http://bbs.tgbus.com/viewthread.php?tid=31...;extra=page%3D1

use the exe, choose the second button from the right to open the clean rom and voila! tested on my SC and it works fine


----------



## Moto (Nov 30, 2008)

@Narin: Thank you so much for adding the new fix. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm still having trouble though.

I've added the new cheat, but the game still doesn't work (on my iSakuraReal and it's M3 Real part). I've also tried checking both the fixes before starting the game. Then I used DSATM to patch the game with the cheat. I still get the two white screens but I might have done it wrong... (being the newb that I am >


----------



## caramie (Sep 11, 2010)

thanks...


----------



## monkat (Sep 11, 2010)

Dear lord, caramie! That was one hell of a bump!


----------

